# PHS certified question



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

For a car to get PHS certified, does the car have to have the original numbers matching engine and/or tranny? What about body parts or even frame? If any of these parts (engine, tranny, body, or frame) is replaced can the car still be PHS certified? Do you have to have the original build sheet? What about options? If my car now has either more or less option than it did from factory or is a different color, can it still be PhS certified? Or is PHS certified geared more to an original restoration? Can a modified car be PhS certified?


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

All you need is the vehicle identification number to get PHS documents. The PHS documents will allow you to identify whether the engine and other major items are numbers matching or not. Good luck.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The PHS documents will authenticate your car as a 42 GTO.. Depending on how much of your car you want certified from having new, the PHS will provide the proof of what your car has or had.

Yours can can be stripped of what he had from factory but the PHS will certify your car as a true GTO making it PHS certified. Not may GTOs anymore have precisely what the PHS documents reveal but they are still PHS certified as being a GTO based on the matching VIN from the car to the PHS document.

Your car missing certain options listed on the PHS will not make it any less certified as a GTO, but less valuable as it is no longer matching numbers. There is a huge difference in being PHS certified and having it be matching numbers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just about every Pontiac built from '61 on up is "PHS Certified". Pontiac Historic Services merely has access to the original build sheets to these individual cars. Not all (some were lost), but 98%. The problem is, I've seen a TON of auctions and ads on-line that state a GTO is 'PHS certified'....which it _is_, but it's certified as a_ LeMans_, not a 4 speed tripower GTO. But it is, indeed, PHS certified. The best way to use PHS is to order the documents for your car if you are inclined, or order them on a car you are thinking of purchasing. Unscrupulous sellers often times modify their copy of their PHS to reflect a much rarer car. Get your own copy. With the poor economy and high technology, there is more fraud going on than ever. Be careful.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't think of PHS as a "certification". It is, as stated above, documentation of exactly how your particular vehicle was equipped when it was built.


----------



## J_B2 (Oct 20, 2021)

Hello I'm new to his forum as would like some advise. I verified that my 1970 GTO has the 242 VIN on it. My question is will ordering the PHS rule out if it's a Judge? The previous owner believed it was but had no verification. Thank you in advance for the advise.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes. PHS documents list all options as built by the factory including the Judge package. 
It _does not_ list any dealer added options if any.


----------



## wajman67 (Dec 9, 2021)

O52 said:


> Yes. PHS documents list all options as built by the factory including the Judge package.
> It _does not_ list any dealer added options if any.


I would like to get an original looking Window Sticker, but I heard they are no longer available for the old GTOs.
I have a 1966 GTO that is mostly original and would love







the sticker than has the original info and selling dealer.
Am I mistaking that it is no longer available?


----------



## integirty6987 (Dec 30, 2021)

Pontiac Window Stickers by Mike Noun


1959-1980




pontiacwindowstickers.com


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Mike requires either the original invoice or PHS documents for Pontiac window stickers


----------

